# What Is Gurmat Vichaar?



## sachchasoda (Jul 9, 2007)

Respected kaur-1 Ji, 

as per your request. I am not a good writer, will try to put my thoughts together on the subject. Please assist me whaerever you can.

Gurbani teaches us to do- Naam Simran, Practice Contentment, Practice Physical and Mental control, Gurbani Vichaar and Selfless Seva. This has been taught to us repeatedly. We are also made aware of the Truth that everything is Gurparsaad. 

We will concentrate on Gurbani Vichaar in this thread.

VICHAAR(contemplation) on God's Name, WORD(Shabad). We can also call it Spiritual Inquiry.


page 83-

rqnu Amolku pwieAw gur kw sbdu bIcwru ]


The priceless jewel is obtained, by contemplating the Word of the Guru's Shabad.


page 102-

iJim iJim vrsY AMimRq Dwrw ]
mnu pIvY suin sbdu bIcwrw ]



Slowly, gently, drop by drop, the stream of nectar trickles down within.
The mind drinks it in, hearing and reflecting on the Word of the Shabad.


page 666-

gurmiq swcI swcw vIcwru ]



True are the Guru's Teachings, and True is contemplative meditation.


So what is Vichaar, how should we do this and why? 

Vichaar leads to Atam Gyaan-  knowledge of self, THE TRUTH.
WE LOOSE BODY CONCIOUSNESS(EGO) THROUGH THIS PROCESS(VICHAAR). 
This is the process of Loosing our identity just like- a salt candy thrown into water looses its existance,  same as drops of rain water merging into the sea.

Gurbani tells us- 
What we are?
Why we are here on earth?
What  is our purpose?
What to do? 
What not to do?

Gurbani is the reflection of the TRUTH, Sat, Sach. When we start dessolving ourselves(through Vichaar) into this truth, we tend to become truthful(sachyaara). Repeated action of Vichaar strengthens Vairaag(detachment) and ultimately leads to Sahaj Avastha.

Otherwise: We are attached to what is Mortal. Unable to see the Truth, bonded with unreal. 




bhul chuk maaf karna ji

Satpartap Singh


aUqm krxI sbd bIcwr ]
​
The ultimate action is to contemplate the Word of the Shabad. ​

to be continued​


----------



## spnadmin (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: What Is Gurmat Vichaar*

Sachchasoda ji

Off the yoga thread, it is a very fine thing to meet up with you on this thread. You described Gurmat Vichaar in a comprehensive way and listed these aspects

Gurbani tells us- 
What we are?
Why we are here on earth?
What is our purpose?
What to do? 
What not to do?

Now I never thought of Gurbani that way. But you have pointed out something that is right there for all to see. The things on the list above are basic issues/questions in the discovery of truth in any religion -- What is our purpose, and so on? It would have been very helpful to have this stressed over and over in the ever so many discussions in which some proclaimed expert declares that Sikhi is just like any other religion (pick your favorite religion to compare Sikhi to). In the discussions people will quote Gurbani but will not make the point you have clearly made. The Banis are telling us over and over what the answers are to these questions in a way that is  distinctively Sikh, and the answers found in Banis distinguish Sikhi from other faiths.

Great thinking and reflecting.


----------



## kaur-1 (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: What Is Gurmat Vichaar*



aad0002 said:


> Sachchasoda ji
> 
> Off the yoga thread, it is a very fine thing to meet up with you on this thread. You described Gurmat Vichaar in a comprehensive way and listed these aspects
> 
> ...



Antonia bhenji, totally agree with you and I think thats why Sikhi is not strictly a religion but more a way of life, a way of truthful living with the ultimate aim to merge back with Akal Purakh through the understanding and guidance of gurmat saturated with Naam and I hope sachchasoda ji continues this very informative thread soon. All of us whether New to Sikhi or otherwise should endeavour to seek the answers to this questions to make our human life truly meaningful. Gurmat sure is unique.


----------



## sachchasoda (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: What Is Gurmat Vichaar*

Gurmat:

Gurmat is Guru’s Updesh, Gurbani, Guru, The Word, Shabad, God, Naam, Waheguru, The Truth, Saadh, Sajjan, Naad, Self, Spirit, The Divine, The Absolute Reality. Gurmat(Gurbani) is a bridge between God and His Creation for it itself is God(Nirankaar). 
All of Gurbani is Gurmat. Apaar Wisdom.

Vichaar:

Vichaar is contemplation, the observation or the study of thoughts, full or deep and carefull consideration, reflection, fixing of the thoughts on something. 

Gurmat Vachaar(Shabad Vichaar):

We contemplate on The Truth, Gurbani. We Observe Guru’s Updesh and consider it. We reflect it in our life. It is our communication with the Truth. 

Through Gurmat Vichaar we cultivate a pure understanding with Gurbani and nurture our relationship with the Divine. 

Vichaar is done either alone(within our thoughts) or along with others( books or sangat).
Alone, We think about Guru’s Word in our mind. It is said that- we are what we think. Guru Ji stresses on the mind again and again:

mn ry sbid qrhu icqu lwie ]
O mind, swim across, by focusing your consciousness on the Shabad.

We can also do Gurmat Vichaar through Reading Gurbani, Gurbani Kirtan, Reading Literature on Gurmat. We can also discuss it with others. 

suixAY squ sMqoKu igAwnu ]
Listening-truth, contentment and spiritual wisdom.

suixAY lwgY shij iDAwnu ]
Listening-intuitively grasp the essence of meditation.

hir kIrqnu Bgq inq gWvdy hir nwmu suKdweI ]
The Lord's devotees continually sing the Kirtan of His Praises; the Name of the Lord is the Giver of peace.

vfBwgI imlu sMgqI scw sbdu ivswhu ]
O most fortunate ones, join the Sangat, the Blessed Congregation; purchase the True Word of the Shabad.



Through Gurmat Vichaar we come to know the Truth. It brings the Shabad Awareness, Shabad Surti, Soul Consciousness, Atam Gyaan. When we think and talk about the Truth repeatedly it establishes a pure bond, a loving connection with the Absolute. It burns our ego, nurtures pure and unconditional love with the Almighty. We need continuous communication for any relationship to grow. Same is here. Through consistent Vichaar on Gurmat, our mind gets purified, we become ready for the reception of Spiritual Wisdom(Gurmat Gyaan). 

It removes Ego
It develops Love
Mind and Body is purified
Mind and Body are at peace
Detachment prevails
God Dwells within our mind.

sbid suxIAY sbid buJIAY sic rhY ilv lwie ]
Listen to the Shabad, and understand the Shabad, and lovingly focus your consciousness on the True One.

sbdy haumY mwrIAY scY mhil suKu pwie ]
Through the Shabad, conquer your ego, and in the True Mansion of the Lord's Presence, you shall find peace. 




Bhul chuk maaf karma

Satpartap Singh


*igAwnu iDAwnu gur sbdu hY mITw ]*


*Spiritual wisdom and meditation come to those unto whom the Word of the Guru's Shabad is sweet.*



*gur ikrpw qy iknY ivrlY ciK fITw ]*

*By Guru's Grace, a few have tasted, and seen it. *​


----------



## spnadmin (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: What Is Gurmat Vichaar*

You are right, bhenji


----------



## sachchasoda (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: What Is Gurmat Vichaar*

We must incorporate Gurmat Vichaar in our life, all day long, everyday. Gurbani talks about Individual as well as  Social aspects of life, there is nothing in our lives that cannot be shaped with Gurmat. A life driven by false notions and Ego can only be corrected by following Guru's Updesh. 

to be continued


----------



## prakash.s.bagga (Mar 2, 2011)

*Re: What Is Gurmat Vichaar*

I am of the view that real GURMATi VICHAAR is related to the understanding of 

"GUR" of the Gurbaani.

Prakash.S.bagga


----------



## inder preet (Jul 10, 2013)

*Re: What Is Gurmat Vichaar*

the explaination is really good and true ,but please help me to identify these shabads in gurmukhi.
thank you.


----------



## spnadmin (Jul 10, 2013)

*Re: What Is Gurmat Vichaar*



inder preet said:


> the explaination is really good and true ,but please help me to identify these shabads in gurmukhi.
> thank you.



Inder preet ji

Gurumat means Guru's Wisdom:  gur = guru and mat or better maath  = (wisdom) 

Vichaar = to understand/ to come to an understanding/ 

Gurmat vichaar then means to come to an understanding of the Guru's wisdom.


All of the shabads of Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji are the source of gurmat. No one particular shabad or another is singled out. All of Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji  is gurmat. It is all gathered together in one place. There is no need to look anywhere else.

Guru's wisdom is more than the sum of the words of the shabad, but the guidance of the shabad for living one's life. Vichaar is more than knowing the meaning of the words, but coming to awareness of the wisdom contained in the shabad guru.


----------

